
Quantum Computers and the future of Bitcoin - shinepl10
Bitcoin was created in 2009 which means this technology is almost 10 years old. Think about it... What phone or computer you had in 2009?<p>The main thread against Bitcoin in addition to Futures is the fact that it&#x27;s not Quantum resistant. Quantum computers will be released to the public soon.<p>Right now it&#x27;s not the question IF, but the question WHEN ...<p>Here are some thoughts about it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=3EXz3EPi7dM
======
gus_massa
> _Quantum computers will be released to the public soon._

Don't believe all the hype and don't worry because a general quantum computer
with enough qbits will take a long long time. At least 20 years ...
[https://xkcd.com/678/](https://xkcd.com/678/)

